# Norwegian Open 2009



## (X) (Jan 17, 2009)

This competition will be held saturday 14th of february in Trondheim, Norway
Please write in this thread if you are going there, or discuss anything else about the competition.

My name is Daniel G. Bajer and this is my first competition, I live in Oslo, and will travel to Trondheim by bus. I am currently averaging in the low 30's and I hope that will bring me to the final round(last year the slowest finalist had an average of 40 in the first round(there was two rounds last year))

And please say what events you are doing aswell. I am doing the 2x2 and the 3x3

EDIT: I am not organizing this competition nor has something to do with it other than competing there


----------



## Crossed (Jan 17, 2009)

Are traveling alone? And where are you staying?
I'm maybe attending.


----------



## (X) (Jan 17, 2009)

Im taking bus at night from friday to saturday, and at night from saturday to sunday


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm going aswell 
I basically signed up for all the events, but my main focus is 4x4, 5x5 and 3x3 BLD ^^


----------



## (X) (Jan 17, 2009)

cpt.Justice said:


> I'm going aswell
> I basically signed up for all the events, but my main focus is 4x4, 5x5 and 3x3 BLD ^^



Nice, do you know of anyone that can possibly beat Hong-Tan Lam this year?


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jan 18, 2009)

(X) said:


> cpt.Justice said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going aswell
> ...



I think Kristoffer Absalonsen got a pretty decent chance of beating his times from last year, but he will be very hard to beat if he has gotten better.
I wonder how good he is at BLD


----------



## (X) (Jan 18, 2009)

cpt.Justice said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > cpt.Justice said:
> ...



Is Kristoffer Absalonsen called cubenor on youtube? I've seen some of his videos.


----------



## Henrik (Jan 18, 2009)

(X) said:


> This competition will be held saturday 13th of february in Trondheim, Norway



I'm pretty sure you are thinking of the 14th.  thats just a correction.

It could be a fun competition.

Henrik


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jan 18, 2009)

Henrik said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > This competition will be held saturday 13th of february in Trondheim, Norway
> ...



Your right.
I'm taking the bus on friday the 13th 
People with paraskavedekatriaphobia won't be able to come ^^


----------



## Kristoffer (Jan 18, 2009)

it's gonna be fuuuunn!!


----------



## (X) (Feb 2, 2009)

Henrik said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > This competition will be held saturday 13th of february in Trondheim, Norway
> ...



yes that is correct  I'll edit it


----------



## Crossed (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok, I'm attending also. See you there!


----------



## TheBB (Feb 15, 2009)

Hope you all had fun.

Pat on the back to Edvard who DNF'ed like a madman in BLD. I know he's really good enough for a medal, which he didn't get.

Next year we're looking at two days instead of one, and a bigger venue. None of us anticipated this avalanche of registrations. That should be better, both for the competitors and myself.


----------



## Crossed (Feb 15, 2009)

TheBB said:


> Next year we're looking at two days instead of one, and a bigger venue. None of us anticipated this avalanche of registrations. That should be better, both for the competitors and myself.



Sounds great! Looking forward to it already.
Great competition, and lots of nice people.
I was only 0.8 seconds away from the 3x3 final, probably caused by a +2 i got.


----------



## (X) (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah it was great, i got a lot of videos that I'll upload on youtube and embed in this thread


----------



## Henrik (Feb 15, 2009)

Yea a great day of cubing 
too bad I got two +2s on my Magic solves and thats only by a few mm or so.
But I got a medal for each of the events i participated in. 

Henrik


----------



## Crossed (Feb 15, 2009)

I've got some videos from the comp. They will be up on my YT soon.
Two of them is up already:
(Shaky camera)
Hong Tan Lam. Norwegian record, 11.68




Hong Tan Lam 12.38.





More vids coming!


----------



## (X) (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice videos, I have all the five solves of Hong from the final, I'll upload them tomorrow


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like it was a very high level competition comparing with last year NO.


----------



## Crossed (Feb 15, 2009)

Inusagi said:


> Looks like it was a very high level competition comparing with last year NO.



Cubing in Norway sure is growing bigger.
Twice as many competitors this year. Hong Tan Lam's average was world class, and it seems he's not gonna stop improving (yet).
The last of my videos(shaky camera):

Kristoffer Absalonsen 3x3 11.86 (only the last step of the solve)




Edvard Hove 3x3 15.15




Edvard Hove 5x5 2:12.53


----------



## cpt.Justice (Feb 15, 2009)

It was a great competition!
Thanks for saving us Henrik 
I'm pretty happy with my own results. 2 out of the 3 events I was hoping to do well in ended in victory and national records, but BLD didn't go too well :/
I guess I will have to enter in some other comp to fix that

Edvard


----------



## adragast (Feb 16, 2009)

Inusagi said:


> Looks like it was a very high level competition comparing with last year NO.



Well, it was not last year but two years ago and yes the improvement is quite amazing. I got a silver medal last time in 5x5 with a 4 min average and a best 3 min 49 and this year, I did not even manage to get in the final with my 2:30...

PS for Edvard: I don't know what method you are using but the scrambles were quite difficult this year for pochman methods (no solved edge, no solved corners, at least one "correctly-placed but badly-oriented" piece per solve, ...). So yes, definitively, just try again in another comp


----------



## TheBB (Feb 16, 2009)

It was in fact last year, adragast. We're not _lazy_ either...


----------



## adragast (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry, my mistake then. Never said anyone was lazy


----------



## (X) (Feb 16, 2009)

Here are some more videos from the competition






I don't know the time, there wasn't a display for that timer


----------



## Crossed (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for uploading!
I guess its not so interesting for the people here at the forums since its only a sub 1:10 solve.


----------



## (X) (Feb 16, 2009)

Crossed said:


> Thanks for uploading!
> I guess its not so interesting for the people here at the forums since its only a sub 1:10 solve.



I think peope that were at NO will think its interesting/funny


----------



## Crossed (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep, and I sure had a bad hair day.


----------



## (X) (Feb 16, 2009)

not wierd after having sleeped in a bus all night


----------



## cpt.Justice (Feb 16, 2009)

adragast said:


> PS for Edvard: I don't know what method you are using but the scrambles were quite difficult this year for pochman methods (no solved edge, no solved corners, at least one "correctly-placed but badly-oriented" piece per solve, ...). So yes, definitively, just try again in another comp


I use M2 edges and Old/Classic Pochmann corners, and I don't need easy scrambles to solve successfully ^^

My original plan was to rush the first two solves and then do the third one safe if I had two DNFs, but I couldn't make myself do it (my memo felt pretty solid on all the solves). The last one ended up with two edges off (and centers misoriented)... Please upload it to YT Kristoffer


----------

